

Show HN: PirateDialio (radio for those without data plans) 1-408-622-1117 - jayzalowitz

We just got done with the twiliocon hackathon..<p>The number is: 1-408-622-1117<p>We use sound-cloud + twilio to create a house radio station (We can change the style in 10 seconds), basically the gist is some peeps are broke, and nobody owns a radio, so use sound-cloud's cc music to entertain the world, even those in the 3rd world without data plans (this would require twilio providing phone numbers in that area of course).
======
blindman2k
Twilio rocks.

